# Sonic The Hedghog?



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 28, 2009)

Anyone else like Sonic? 

 :dance:


----------



## Conor (Jul 28, 2009)

I think the series is okay.
The games I have are..
Sonic The Hedgehog - Megadrive
Sonic Adventure Battle 2 - GC
Sonic Heroes - GC

My favorite one was probably SH, I just found it easier and I got into it quicker than the others.


----------



## Josh (Jul 28, 2009)

I used to love him. But now I hate him and i hardly know about him now. But i prefer Tails


----------



## Ricano (Jul 28, 2009)

knuckles is better


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd say Shadow's the best.


----------



## Josh (Jul 28, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> knuckles is better


Before i thought he was a girl before or just gay.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 28, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol knuckles is definitely not gay:


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 28, 2009)

Amy and Rouge scare me tho. Rouge is all like: OOO! SHINY GEMS! And Amy's like: SONIKKU! I LOVE YOU!

And if that isn't disturbing IDK what is.


----------



## Josh (Jul 28, 2009)

@ricano: Look at his 'Hair'


----------



## Ricano (Jul 28, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> @ricano: Look at his 'Hair'


those are dreads!


----------



## Miranda (Jul 28, 2009)

_Topic Moved: Gamers' Lounge._


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 28, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like my favorite substitue teacher.  B)


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 28, 2009)

Sonic's dead to me now.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 28, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to think the same thing.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 28, 2009)

I like SA2B and day time stages of unleashed but I haven't got many other sonic games...


----------



## Gnome (Jul 28, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Sonic's dead to me now.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 28, 2009)

ItsTehCooper said:
			
		

> Amy and Rouge scare me tho. Rouge is all like: OOO! SHINY GEMS! And Amy's like: SONIKKU! I LOVE YOU!
> 
> And if that isn't disturbing IDK what is.


Amy and Rouge are hot though :c


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 28, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> @ricano: Look at his 'Hair'


Long hair = Gay? Since when? I've seen alot of gay guys with short hair and some bald.


----------



## meshach (Jul 28, 2009)

yah hes in my top 3 fav games


----------



## Ricano (Jul 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but besides, they're dreads


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 28, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He used to have an indiana jones hat in the movie.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahaa yea I remember
and he used to fly too
now he just glides :/


----------



## Zachary (Jul 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that hat suited him very well! We need a return of the hat!


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 28, 2009)

*starts a "Bring Back The Hat" Protest*


----------



## Kiley (Jul 28, 2009)

I like the games
sonic adventure 2: Battle
and Sonic DX directors cut but I am not amused by the newer sonic


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 29, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And hes gangsta...for...some reason...

Sonic Adventure - Unknown From M.E. (Knuckles' Theme)
http://www.youtube.com/v/sLW6EdJ1SBY
Sonic Adventure 2 "Unknown from M.E."
http://www.youtube.com/v/w6BzZnZPskQ

WTF Sega....


----------



## Ricano (Jul 29, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeaa

http://www.youtube.com/v/DF726gXNNmE


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 29, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh Pumpkin hill. 1 A rank to go =)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 29, 2009)

Sonic = Well, he used to be fat
Tails = Annoying little.....
Shadow = Emo
Knuckles = Gangsta
Eggman = Adult with the mind of a child (sometimes he acts like a little kid.... a theme park? He throws baby tantrums too >.>)
Amy = Stalker
Rouge = The kind of girl that if you married, she'd divorce you and take all your money.
Big = Mentally ********
Silver = Drug Addict (During Sonic 06 he got every sonic character high, nothing in that game was real)
Such a fun little community.


----------



## Josh (Jul 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When i was younger, i thought gay people have long hair.


----------



## miku hatsune (Jul 29, 2009)

no. just nooo. x-x


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeaaah hahaa


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Sonic = Well, he used to be fat
> Tails = Annoying little.....
> Shadow = Emo
> Knuckles = Gangsta
> ...


And have you ever looked at his hair? Paint it green and tell me what you see. Drug adict indeed...


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 29, 2009)

^ So damn true.


----------



## bcb (Jul 29, 2009)

2-D sonic FTW. All other Sonics FTL.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 29, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> 2-D sonic FTW. All other Sonics FTL.


This. Except for Sonic Adventure 1 & 2.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 29, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Although I did like the Rider series and Unleashed wasn't that bad.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 29, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked Unleashed day time stages but the night time ones weren't so good.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 29, 2009)

The older ones, 3D Sonic is dead to me.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 29, 2009)

blueturbo said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were kinda like God of War. D_D


----------



## airhead (Jul 29, 2009)

no his games get worse and worse


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jul 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> The older ones, 3D Sonic is dead to me.


Thiss


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 30, 2009)

airhead said:
			
		

> no his games get worse and worse


Ya gotta admit, the classics were pretty sweet.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Sonic = Well, he used to be fat
> Tails = Annoying little.....
> Shadow = Emo
> Knuckles = Gangsta
> ...


Fixed.

Also, that new Sonic Racing game can go die in a fire.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 30, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AGREED! *bangs gavel*


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 31, 2009)

I personally like the Advance series. Sonic Advance 3 is probably the best out of ALL the Sonic games.


----------



## KingKombat (Aug 1, 2009)

Sonic Unleashed was badass.


----------



## Kiley (Aug 1, 2009)

I must say the sonic series died the day Shadow the hedgehog came out i tried playing it but it didn't seem to me like the originals.


----------



## melly (Aug 1, 2009)

I like all the sonic games up untill sonic battle 2 for GC, 
everything else is just meh , theres way too many new character

the classics will forever be in my heart


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Aug 2, 2009)

Most of the new games haven't been that good, the worst being Sonic 06 obviously. This is due to the Sonic Cycle sadly. Even if the games are pretty decent, just not awesome. And Sonic All Stars Racing? Might be good might be bad, idk.


----------



## goronking (Aug 2, 2009)

NO hate sonic all together


----------

